# If IKEA Made a Dedicated Gaming Table, Would You Buy It?



## Jack of Shadows (Feb 15, 2007)

Just some pie in the skying here,

If you could buy a prefab gaming table would you? What would you want it to do? How big would you want it? Please add your comments.

Jack


----------



## Mouseferatu (Feb 15, 2007)

It'd have to be pretty cheap, and provide a _lot_ of utility. Not a combination I see as all that likely, but if they managed it, I'd certainly consider it.


----------



## takasi (Feb 15, 2007)

It would have to be pretty big.  We use a large long wooden table, two long folding tables and two small tables right now.

If it had the D&D logo I would probably buy it.  I would buy a yellow dog if it was wearing a D&D logo.


----------



## Jaws (Feb 15, 2007)

I have no idea who IKEA is.


----------



## billd91 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'd like to see a fairly wide table (> 40") with a whiteboard tabletop. Possibly even a think white board sheet (or 2 half size for ease) that can be flipped with a grid on one side and blank on the other. Around the outside, it would be nice to have a set of trays for dice, pencils, and cups kind of like the way poker tables have them along the perimeter for chips.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Feb 15, 2007)

If it weren't a piece of junk, sure.  There stuff is pretty hit-or-miss though.


----------



## RichGreen (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi,

Since almost everything in our house is from Ikea, I voted yes.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Fieari (Feb 15, 2007)

If reasonably priced and had good utility, yes.  I'm thinking along the lines of the "World's Greatest Gaming Table", except not quite as heavy.  By this I mean stations for each player with a nice big surface on top, and a larger area for the DM.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 15, 2007)

billd91 said:
			
		

> I'd like to see a fairly wide table (> 40") with a whiteboard tabletop. Possibly even a think white board sheet (or 2 half size for ease) that can be flipped with a grid on one side and blank on the other. Around the outside, it would be nice to have a set of trays for dice, pencils, and cups kind of like the way poker tables have them along the perimeter for chips.



Sounds good to me. If it had player-niches (like the Agyris table), that'd be even better.

Of course, the GM side has to have some extras to it.


----------



## Aeric (Feb 15, 2007)

I voted no.  It's been many many years since I've hosted a game at my house, and while it would be nice to convert my dad's old office into a game room, my gaming life simply isn't rich enough to warrant doing that.  Plus, I've grown far too used to gaming in the living room, sitting on the couch and putting the battlemat on the coffee table or on the floor.  It's comfy!  Playing at a table feels weird now.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 15, 2007)

if i had a house, where D&D was played at regularly, and had the money to get such a table, then sure why not?  

all of those things coming together at the same time?  don't count on it.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 15, 2007)

I wouldn't *not* buy it just because it was Ikea.  It would totally depend on the design.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 15, 2007)

Jaws said:
			
		

> I have no idea who IKEA is.




Those Scandanavian bastards haven't made it to the heartland yet?  I wouldn't have thought it possible to be withing 200 miles of a college or university and not have an IKEA.

IKEA is a huge retailer of their own branded furniture (and other household stuff), generally recognized by the wood and pressboard design and easy home assembly.  The designs range from boring and utilitarian to Euro-wierd and uncomfortable.


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Feb 15, 2007)

I've never been to an IKEA, so I don't know for certain. I voted "yes" anyway though, since I was at Big Lots yesterday checking out their dining room tables and thinking about what kind of chairs would go best with them for gaming.


----------



## billd91 (Feb 15, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Those Scandanavian bastards haven't made it to the heartland yet?  I wouldn't have thought it possible to be withing 200 miles of a college or university and not have an IKEA.




Have no fear, there's an IKEA in the Chicago area - Schaumberg to be more exact. And they're looking at putting one in Milwaukee.


----------



## Banshee16 (Feb 15, 2007)

How would an IKEA prefab table differ from a standard kitchen table, dining room table, computer desk, coffee table, or any number of multi-application types of furniture?

Seems like a table is a table....

Banshee


----------



## Nikroecyst (Feb 15, 2007)

Side slots for drinks, side hanging dice bag pouches, bowls that could snap on or off parts of the table (snack bowls), upturned edges to help prevent dice from leaving the table, large surface area for maps and battle mats, VERY sturdy frame (im heavy and tend to lean), dm seat at head of table inserted into the table to allow for table space on both sides, built in speakers underneath the table surface, paper and pencil slots underneath each player's side of the table, chairs with side and under frames for books and laptops, DM side book/laptop stand, all on a plastic or stain proof surface and a light weight and resonalbly easy to carry frame. 

If ya got that, I'll pay almost anything for it. But, iffin ya ain't got that, I don't wannit.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, I think so. Assuming, of course, that I had a home with room enough to put it in, or that it could double as a dining table if you threw a tablecloth over it.

When I was younger and my father played cards more often, he would talk about building a dedicated card table - hexagonal, with drawers on each side that could hold chips, cupholders, _et cetera_.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 15, 2007)

Didn't Norm Abrams built one as a _New Yankee Workshop_ project?


----------



## delericho (Feb 15, 2007)

I voted "no". Not out of any great distaste for IKEA (although I've never stepped foot within one of their stores), but rather because I don't host a game, and don't foresee hosting on at any time in the future.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 15, 2007)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Have no fear, there's an IKEA in the Chicago area - Schaumberg to be more exact. And they're looking at putting one in Milwaukee.




Indeed, my sister drives down here from Wauwatosa all the time to go to the Schaumberg IKEA (they opened another one in the southwestern suburbs a year or two ago).

They're pretty big on the coasts, but they've just started to open stores up in the Midwest.  They've now got one in the Twin Cities, one near Detroit, and one going up next year in Ohio.

Oh, and I voted "no".  IME, IKEA quality's a little suspect, and I'm not in the market for a gaming table anyway, as I have a massive Amish-made dining-room table that works very well as a gaming table.

OTOH, if IKEA made a gaming table, you could count on it having a hysterical name, like "Nurd".


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 15, 2007)

No, since I already have an awesome "dedicated" gaming table (a pool table with special top-covers).


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 15, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> How would an IKEA prefab table differ from a standard kitchen table, dining room table, computer desk, coffee table, or any number of multi-application types of furniture?
> 
> Seems like a table is a table....



As with all IKEA products, this one would require an Allen wrench to put it together.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Feb 15, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> OTOH, if IKEA made a gaming table, you could count on it having a hysterical name, like "Nurd".




I think it's pronounced 'Nůrd'.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 15, 2007)

The table would have to have a lot of utility for me to even consider it. And I would have to have a house with a dedicated gaming room (unless it was easily convertable into a regular dining table).


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Feb 15, 2007)

Probably not.  I'm not terribly fond of pressboard.

My gaming room (likewise my gaming table) are currently still in the design phase right now, but I'm looking at building the table primarily out of steel.

Later
silver


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 15, 2007)

No. If a respectable furniture company made one, then I would consider it.


----------



## Stereofm (Feb 15, 2007)

*I would if...*

It was foldable. I don't game on a daily basis, and our current table is too small, we are somehow cramped. But when we don't game, it is so much place in my flat.

So could be. I'd like to see the design first though.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Feb 15, 2007)

Stereofm said:
			
		

> It was foldable. I don't game on a daily basis, and our current table is too small, we are somehow cramped. But when we don't game, it is so much place in my flat.
> 
> So could be. I'd like to see the design first though.



As I recall, IKEA has previously made a gaming table that had a checkers/chess board, a backgammon board and several others built in. Different boards were printed on both sides, so you'd just flip over the table top to play the other games.

The Nurd table would likely be something similar, I bet, with a big dry erase grid on one side and a dry erase board with no grid on the other.

And yeah, the game table they had before broke down pretty easily, IIRC, so it could be stashed away when not in use.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the Nurd! I was a qualified maybe, but with a name like that, I might move to Yes, sight unseen.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 16, 2007)

Perhaps.  Depends on cost and features.

My wife and I go to IKEA from time to time.  They have a lot of neat stuff, but somehow we never find anything we actually need.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 16, 2007)

billd91 said:
			
		

> Have no fear, there's an IKEA in the Chicago area - Schaumberg to be more exact. And they're looking at putting one in Milwaukee.



There is one in Bolingbrook, IL now.

I'd buy depending on durability and price. If the battlemat is build in as a mosiac tile top, that would be cool. {a clear peice of plexiglass now becomes a wet erase surface over the tile]. 







But the amount they would charge would be higher than what i would be willing to pay. So i'd DIY.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> I'd buy depending on durability and price. If the battlemat is build in as a mosiac tile top, that would be cool. {a clear peice of plexiglass now becomes a wet erase surface over the tile]



Though, with that table, if darker colors were used to represent different altitudes, that'd be cool.


----------



## the shmoopie (Feb 16, 2007)

I would buy one under a few conditions.
  1.) Gamer niches.  I want everyone to have table area on both sides of them, possibly with pencil or dice areas.  Imagine how cool it would be to have a dice rolling area beside each PC.
  2.) More table surface around the DM, lots of areas with "pop-up" sections for hiding notes or dice rolls (I hate DM screens, they make me feel to isolated)
  3.) A Dungeons and Dragons logo in front of everyones area.
  4.) A single color, large gaming area.  We plan on doing the "over head projector onto a table top"  idea found here:  
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122099


----------



## Seeten (Feb 16, 2007)

I voted yes. I meant it.


----------



## Remathilis (Feb 16, 2007)

Heh, nurd.

I'm at a loss though as tot what you could put on a "gamer" table that would make it worth it?

whiteboard 1" grid?
dice-holding groove?
cup holder?
Slit to hold up the gm screen?


----------



## ssampier (Feb 16, 2007)

Depending on price and available space. I'd like to see a small shelf below the table for book storage. Also, dice and mini slots.

Like most things, the devil is in the details.


----------



## Deekin (Feb 16, 2007)

NO, just out general hate for Ikea.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 16, 2007)

heheh...


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Feb 16, 2007)

What, for (hopefully extended) example, would differentiate a "gaming table" from my "table upon which we game"?


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...

Out of curiosity, why so much hate for IKEA?

We've bought a few bits of furniture from them, and never had a problem...  Nothing made of particle board and nothing that looks like it belongs in a Dali painting (not that they don't sell stuff like that, but it's not ALL like that).  Like any other store, you just have to pay attention to what you're buying.

If they sold a gaming table, I'd definitely think about buying it, but it'd definitely depend on its utility and construction.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 16, 2007)

All you Ikea-Haters are just envious that you can't afford Bertby display cases for your miniatures    I have 6 of them in the Dungeon, and plan to buy another two sometimes this year. I also have 2 Flärke bookshelves. 

I find them to be quite good (in both quality and looks, as well as assembly), and reasonably-priced, too.

If Ikea were to make a proper gaming table with all the trimmings, with a reasonable quality and an equally reasonable price, I'd of course buy it.

It depends on what they'd put into it, of course. I'd say a big area for the battlemat with minis and buildings and tiles and whatever, and a second tier below that where each player has enough space for his character sheet, a (small) pile of books, some dice rolling space, and place for a small bowl of offerings to the Snack God as well as a glass. It would have to accomodate 6 people all in all (maybe even 8) and have some extra love for the DM:

With a built-in DM screen with a pin-board to either side so you can pin pics, charts, and stuff to it, and retract it into the table if you don't need it for the moment.

Maybe some space for mouse, keyboard, and flatscreen. 

Extra space for more paper and books.

And, of course, buttons to electrify disruptive players.



			
				billd91 said:
			
		

> Have no fear, there's an IKEA in the Chicago area - Schaumberg to be more exact. And they're looking at putting one in Milwaukee.




The city naming thing never ceases to amase me. I'm living a couple of km away of the real Schaumberg. it's got a small tower on it (there was a castle on it once), which had a huge cross on it. That cross were to be taken down from the tower and wrecked a couple of decades ago, but the workers (a pious lot apparently) refused to destroy the holy symbol and instead took it to a small hill a couple of km further. 

I can see the famous Schaumbergkreuz whenever I drive off the A1 (which I do daily).


----------



## Wombat (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not even certain what a "gaming table" would offer than a normal table wouldn't.

I can't imagine spending extra money for something perfectly ordinary.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 16, 2007)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I'm not even certain what a "gaming table" would offer than a normal table wouldn't.




Do a Google search on homemade game tables...

It'd likely include things like a built-in battlemat top, cup holders, trays and drawers for books and papers...  stuff like that.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 16, 2007)

Kae'Yoss said:
			
		

> The city naming thing never ceases to amase me. I'm living a couple of km away of the real Schaumberg. it's got a small tower on it (there was a castle on it once), which had a huge cross on it. That cross were to be taken down from the tower and wrecked a couple of decades ago, but the workers (a pious lot apparently) refused to destroy the holy symbol and instead took it to a small hill a couple of km further.
> 
> I can see the famous Schaumbergkreuz whenever I drive off the A1 (which I do daily).




I think your Schaumberg is a bit different from ours. 

Schaumberg IL is in the northwest suburbs of Chicago.  It's mostly noteworthy for being home to a huge shopping mall (Woodfield, which was, at one point, the largest mall in the world), and many subsidiary mini-malls, restaurants, and free-standing stores have sprung up around it.   As a result, traffic in the area around Woodfield is notoriously bad, particularly on weekends.

The Schaumberg IKEA was, I think, the first IKEA in the Midwest, and was, for quite a while, the biggest free-standing store in the world.

For some folks in this area, "Schaumberg" is a synonym for "tacky suburbia".  I recall doing a focus group with teenaged girls some years ago on hair-care products, and they referred to one particularly low-end brand of products as "totally Schaumberg."


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 16, 2007)

I've always wanted to create a gaming table table-top. A clear piece of plexiglass 12 inches shorter in both directions than the target table. There is a one-inch grid screened onto the glass. The sheet has 5-inch tall metal feet with rubber tips to hold it above the surface of the table. This gives you room to store books on the table, under the battlemap. Your character sheet can be under the battlemap, which being clear allows you to still read the mat. You can roll dice under the mat so you don't knock over the minis. And of course plexiglass will display wet-erase marker quite nicely. Finally, remove it and put it away when using the table for its intended purpose, most likely dining. Anything else would be too specialized, IMO.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2007)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to create a gaming table table-top. A clear piece of plexiglass 12 inches shorter in both directions than the target table.



Better yet, two clear pieces of plexiglass, so you can put your custom (and non-custom) maps in between and not have to worry about drawing on them.


----------



## noseman (Feb 16, 2007)

IKEA on-line...

I like the idea of portable table "sectionals" that attach to a main table.  The main tabletop would have the dry erase surface (two-sided, battlemap and plain), or better yet, a Tac-tile like surface, and each station would "quick-snap" to the main table.  This provides customization for different number of players.  Main set comes with base table, DM sectional, and 3-5 player sectionals.  Buy additional "main sections" and "DM/Player sections" for an additional cost, depending on the number of players.  It's all about customization and portability. 

Each section (DM or Player) comes with various useful items, like built in dice tray, central place for character sheet/notes, pencil holder, dicebag hook, magazine-like rack for reference books, etc, etc.


----------



## werk (Feb 16, 2007)

I have nothing from IKEA in my home, I don't think I'd change just for a gaming table.

Gaming table, good idea, IKEA, not feeling it.


----------



## was (Feb 16, 2007)

doesn't appeal to me...sorry


----------



## jeffh (Feb 16, 2007)

Deekin said:
			
		

>



    

That picture is hysterical.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 17, 2007)

Throw me in with the camp that doesn't really see the need.  In all the years I've played, I never once felt the desire to have cup-holders or rolling areas or anything of that nature.  The only problem I've ever had is cramped quarters and/or a table that was a bit too small.

Also, there's no IKEA in Syracuse, I didn't hear of it until one of my roommates from Downstate NY told me about it.  In fact, there isn't one at all in Upstate NY.  Closest one is Long Island, or maybe South Philly.  Amusing tidbit though - the one on LI is technically "IKEA Hicksville."


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 17, 2007)

If it were like this I would be sorely tempted. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 18, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> If it were like this I would be sorely tempted.




Alas, if it were like that, I doubt IKEA would carry it.


----------



## crazy_cat (Feb 18, 2007)

I already have a very practical gaming table from Ikea.

My SO and daughter like it so much that they have asked that I keep it in the dining room, and I have agreed to this, and to share it with them, so that they can use it for stuff like eating dinner, doing homework and other non D&D related stuff when I'm not gaming.

It's great - it provides all the features me and my gaming group could possibly require - a flat surface on which we can roll dice, put books, put drinks, put food containers, look at maps and whatever other bizzare requirements we come up with  

Pay money for a custom "gaming" table - just how gullible are some people?


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 18, 2007)

Jack of Shadows said:
			
		

> Just some pie in the skying here,
> 
> If you could buy a prefab gaming table would you? What would you want it to do? How big would you want it? Please add your comments.
> 
> Jack



No my gaming group already has a hand-made gaming table. One of my player's built it.

KF72


----------



## Pants (Feb 18, 2007)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I'm not even certain what a "gaming table" would offer than a normal table wouldn't.



Cheeto dispenser, super-dice-bounce surface, and special DM stick to hit players with.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 18, 2007)

No, but I would buy one designed for the Pirates collectible card game.


----------



## Thurbane (Feb 18, 2007)

When we played back in school, one of the guys had this awesome round table we played on. Nothing particularly unusual about it except that it was freakin huge. At one point we had a game with ten players, and there was still enough room for everyone.

I'm currently trying to set up my dining table with some kind of permanent battle grid for us to use...if IKEA (or anyone) carried something useful at a good price, I'd have no problem buying it...

Coincidentally, I live 5 minutes walk from the biggest IKEA outlet in my city.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 18, 2007)

crazy_cat said:
			
		

> Pay money for a custom "gaming" table - just how gullible are some people?




We're not talking about a normal table with a new label, Y2K-Jumper-Cable style, and a tripling of the price.

Sure, if there's tables with an extra level for maps and drawers, and all that, great. But There's really not many of those around.

If IKEA make such a table (doesn't have to be a special gaming table, I'm sure there are one or two other applications for those) for a reasonable price, I'd go and get one. 

Of course, if they'd charge an arm and a leg for it, or if it were indeed just a table with nothing special except a fancy name, they woudln't sell two of them.


----------



## Banshee16 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thurbane said:
			
		

> When we played back in school, one of the guys had this awesome round table we played on. Nothing particularly unusual about it except that it was freakin huge. At one point we had a game with ten players, and there was still enough room for everyone.
> p




You guys ever play a King Arthur inspired game with it? 

Banshee


----------



## viscounteric (Feb 19, 2007)

The Mrs and I are going to IKEA next weekend to spend the $100 gift card we got for our wedding.  

Now I have something to look for (besides mass-produced meatballs and peppakakor).


----------



## Doghead Thirteen (Feb 19, 2007)

I voted no. We're capable of turning a section of carpeted floor into a gaming table. And if I wanted a dedicated gaming table I'd get my brother to build one since he's both a joiner and a roleplayer.


----------



## Thurbane (Feb 20, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> You guys ever play a King Arthur inspired game with it?
> 
> Banshee



LOL - there were plenty of "Knights of the Round Table" jokes at the time...


----------



## cattoy (Feb 20, 2007)

I voted no.

IKEA sells sawdust, glue and veneer cleverly disguised as furniture.


----------



## Melan (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't buy a gaming table from IKEA or any other furniture company, as a large dinner table is perfectly suited for every potential function I could imagine in a RPG session. That some people see such a pressing need to trap themselves in pricy and, frankly, _creepy_ gadgets is very strange to me.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 20, 2007)

I think this is an interesting idea. Of all the furniture companies that are out there, Ikea would be the one to make something like this, because they have a large selection of office/presentation products available.

As for the Ikea haters, I wonder if they are aware that Ikea has several different lines of products, that range *considerably *in price and materials. I have a couple of their tables in my condo (because they're very space conscious), and they're all solid wood and have gotten many compliments from my snooty friends. I decided to pass on the lower end products because they weren't what I was looking for, but even their cheapest stuff is nicer than what you'll find in other chain stores that don't specialize in furniture.

--Steve


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Feb 20, 2007)

I know that my Flärke and Bertby are nice enough. Not too expensive, and they seem solid enough.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 20, 2007)

I voted no.
I already built the Gaming Table I like. It is 4x8 1" plywood topped with dry erase board.
On top of that I set a portable 1-foot tall 3x3 table to hold my 9-square Tac-Tile set.
I still have to put a few pull out drawers on the large table and some low-watt under counter lights on the bottom side of small table.

Everyone (6-7 people) has room for dice, drinks, food on the large table without knocking over the minis and everybody loves they can keep track of HPs, notes, etc. right on the table top.

The best part is when I remove the small table we can build huge Heroscape sets or just let the kids draw all day on the large table.


----------



## jim pinto (Feb 20, 2007)

*Speaking of niches*

When I was at AEG, we had this table.

http://www.worldslargestdungeon.com/pictures/wld_002.jpg

It was the old WOTC table from their giant Seattle store. Round, plexi-glass top, room for 700 (or closer to 8). A DM chair with giant arms on each side.

No drawers, but plenty of play space. Sadly, unless the DM was 7 feet tall, he couldn't reach the center of the table from his seat.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 20, 2007)

double post


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 20, 2007)

jim pinto said:
			
		

> ...room for 700 (or closer to 8)




"It can fit 700 gamers, as long as by '700', you really mean '8 or so'..."


----------



## Aaron L (Feb 20, 2007)

No, I much prefer to sit around a living room, relaxing on couches and comfy chairs, preferably with fold-out trays or the like for each person.


I have a very bad back and sitting on a hard chair for more than an hour or so is a no-no for me, and if I do it gives me problems for several days afterwards.  

Also, I like enough space between everyone that you can look at each other straight on, rather than having to turn to speak to someone sitting directly next to you at a table, and I need lots of space to stretch out and not be squashed up next to someone else, or I won't be able to enjoy myself.


----------



## C.W.Richeson (Feb 20, 2007)

I wouldn't, as I really don't care for gaming at tables at all any more.  A battle mat on the coffee table is as close as I'll come to leaving my casual living room setup.


----------



## patrickgamer (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder how many of the people who voted "No" would change their minds if IKEA was swapped out for another name brand... I don't really have a problem with IKEA but I know there are some things I wouldn't buy from them that I may still get elsewhere.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 28, 2009)

patrickgamer said:


> I wonder how many of the people who voted "No" would change their minds if IKEA was swapped out for another name brand... I don't really have a problem with IKEA but I know there are some things I wouldn't buy from them that I may still get elsewhere.



Prefab Furniture usually sucks nowadays. Most of time it is an overpriced piece of crap or just overpriced. People throw out better furniture than one finds in most stores. Gimme _Sanford & Son Chic_ any day over lighting money on fire for matching furniture that won't last a decade.


----------



## Thanlis (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a Bjursta table from Ikea. It fits nicely in our dining nook for normal use, and when I want to game I slap in the extender leaves and it easily accomodates six people plus GM. Some of it's pine, some of it's particleboard -- I knew what I was buying when I got it, and I'm satisfied. It cost me $200. This is a ton cheaper than I'd have gotten a similar table made completely of solid wood.

My chairs are also from IKEA, and I paid more for the six of them in total than I did for the table. I could have gone cheaper, but people sit on chairs and they need to be sturdy. Thus, no way was I shopping at the bottom of the price range.

If you know the IKEA product matrix, you'll get what you want there without surprises. IKEA has three price ranges -- high, medium, and low; they have four styles. When they develop new product, they start out by figuring out where the holes are in their current product line and develop furniture to fill the holes. The Bjurstas are the cheap minimalist style tables; the IKEA Stockholm tables are a high price range item. 

Another example -- my bookshelves need to be sturdier than my tables, because hey, I put more weight on them. (I'm a gamer. Come on.) So when I went to buy bookshelves, I did not get the cheap Billy shelves. For my slew of paperbacks, I wound up with pricy solid wood IKEA Stockholm shelves; for gaming books I wound up with a bunch of Expedits -- not solid wood but still a mid-range shelf in the product matrix, and ideal for 8.5x11" books.

When people get down on IKEA, it's usually because they saw the cheapo Billy shelves and got a few and saw 'em fall apart within a year, which they do. But that's not the only thing they offer.

Anyhow, I voted yes, because I already have a gaming table from IKEA.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes. An affordable game table would be nice.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Sep 29, 2009)

If it were big enough (say six feet by seven feet), with the right features (shelving, pen grooves, dice holders, raised map surface), I'd buy an IKEA-priced game table, definitely.


----------



## CharlesRyan (Sep 29, 2009)

Funny you should mention it, but I bought a game table from IKEA just a few weeks ago!

It's a Norden table; you can have a look here: IKEA | Small space dining | Extendable tables | NORDEN | Gateleg table

Nothing exceptionally gamery about it, except that:

It's pretty darn big--it takes my Chessex mega-mat (a bit trimmed off the edges) with room at either end (keeps the snacks and whatnot off the action)
When folded, it's really compact
With some felt pads on the feet, it's easy to move across our smooth floors
All of this suits our tiny little English house, which in no way has space for a dedicated gaming setup. And while the drawers aren't really optimized for gaming use, they're pretty darn handy.

I wouldn't call it heirloom quality, by any means, but for all the IKEA naysayers out there, this is solid wood and well up to the demands of gaming. And quite reasonably priced.


----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 29, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> Funny you should mention it, but I bought a game table from IKEA just a few weeks ago!
> 
> It's a Norden table; you can have a look here: IKEA | Small space dining | Extendable tables | NORDEN | Gateleg table




Oooo. . . thanks for that link! Here's the same table from IKEA US. It looks just right for my efficiency apartment, as well.


----------



## jujutsunerd (Sep 29, 2009)

CharlesRyan said:


> Funny you should mention it, but I bought a game table from IKEA just a few weeks ago!
> 
> It's a Norden table




Hmm. I guess that *is* their Official Gaming Table. Why do I say that? Well...

1) One common way of transcribing swedish words that include letters with diacritics (such as å, ä and ö) is to simply leave out the diacritics (e.g. a, a and o.)

2) The swedish word for nerd is "nörd"

3) When used as a singular noun (e.g. "the nerd") it becomes "nörden"

So, Norden is actually supposed to be spelled "Nörden". 

/Jonas (who is a Swede, and knows very well that Norden is actually spelled Norden, and intended to refer to the Nordic countries (as it's the swedish term for that.) But, hey, let's not destroy a neat theory by bringing mere *facts* into it.


----------



## Dausuul (Sep 29, 2009)

Jack of Shadows said:


> Just some pie in the skying here,
> 
> If you could buy a prefab gaming table would you? What would you want it to do? How big would you want it? Please add your comments.




Let's see. My dream table:

 The table is fairly large, call it 48" x 30" (or a tiny bit bigger). It's the height of a typical dining room table. The edges of the table are raised, probably a half-inch to an inch, to reduce the likelihood of dice rolling off the side of the table.

It has a waterproof, scratch-resistant, transparent, dry-eraseable surface. Underneath that, there are four slots for 24" x 15" map inserts. The table comes with four white cardboard inserts, having a square grid on one side and a hex grid on the other; you can just leave them in and draw on the transparent tabletop. However, you can also buy separate dry-eraseable vinyl inserts and use them like Tact-Tiles.

Below the map slots, there are player stations, each with a slide-out tray for character sheets and books, a drawer for dice and minis, and maybe a drink holder. There is also a DM station at one end, similar to the player stations but with more space, and the tray has raised edges like the tabletop - so the DM can roll dice without letting the players see the results.

(And now I find myself wanting to build this thing...)


----------



## the Jester (Sep 29, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> It'd have to be pretty cheap, and provide a _lot_ of utility. Not a combination I see as all that likely, but if they managed it, I'd certainly consider it.




This. If it was $5 for an awesome utilitarian game table, of course I'd buy it. If it was $200 for a dinky card table marketed for gaming, of course I wouldn't.


----------



## zenram (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, thats a great idea, now, i can give many ideas as i use my computer and a proyector, so it's kinda different. XD


----------



## Stereofm (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, there's some necromancy around here.

Today, i would possibly buy, but depending on several factors, not the least of which is SIZE. I have a 10 players group, and the major problem of the moment is sitting them all comfortably around the table.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 29, 2009)

If it looked like the Emissary:













And it cost less than $500, then yes.

Here are some other pictures of it.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Sep 30, 2009)

Mistwell said:


> If it looked like the Emissary...



Holy CRAP! I love that table.


----------



## patrickgamer (Oct 6, 2010)

The results from this poll are pretty close to what I imagined they'd be. I wonder what the no factor would be if the 'Ikea' condition was removed from the scenario.


----------



## Jon_Dahl (Oct 6, 2010)

What? Most of the guys here would buy such thing? Wow... I like the fact that I can put everything remotely related to roleplaying in the drawers and closets when I'm not playing. My apartment is for my family and friends, not for gaming. Roleplaying is my hobby, not my furniture.

I'm lucky enough to be always able to play somewhere else but in my house. I don't like mixing things at all.


----------



## Zhaleskra (Oct 6, 2010)

The company has some good design ideas. Unfortunately, I find their pictures only instructions ineffecient and some of their attachment choices make me scratch my head.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Oct 7, 2010)

I voted maybe.  That is because while I am a gamer, my wife isn't.  On top of that, we only game fortnightly.  So a gaming table would have to have a lot of overlap (basically total overlap) with being able to be used as a regular table.  Alternatively it would have to be very easily storable.  I really can't see them coming out with something that matches those parameters.

Honestly my current table works just fine for gaming.  A little bigger would be nice, but the current size works well enough.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 7, 2010)

The problem I've had with Ikea furniture over the years is that while it is cheap, functional and even stylish, in my experience it seldom survives moving to a new home intact.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 7, 2010)

jaerdaph said:


> The problem I've had with Ikea furniture over the years is that while it is cheap, functional and even stylish, in my experience it seldom survives moving to a new home intact.




It depends on what you get...  Anything made of particle board "laminate" is garbage.  IKEA, however, has quite a few lines of furniture made from real, solid wood (usually pine), which will last a surprisingly long time.  We've got a television stand, a dinner table (with chairs), and a complete bedroom set that were all purchased from IKEA more than 10 years and two moves ago.  Aside from the usual nicks and bumps from kids and pets, they're in very good shape.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 7, 2010)

Pbartender said:


> It depends on what you get...  Anything made of particle board "laminate" is garbage.  IKEA, however, has quite a few lines of furniture made from real, solid wood (usually pine), which will last a surprisingly long time.  We've got a television stand, a dinner table (with chairs), and a complete bedroom set that were all purchased from IKEA more than 10 years and two moves ago.  Aside from the usual nicks and bumps from kids and pets, they're in very good shape.




Yeah, I was thinking more of my Billy shelving (which I freely admit were great while they lasted).


----------



## falcarrion (Oct 7, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> Better yet, two clear pieces of plexiglass, so you can put your custom (and non-custom) maps in between and not have to worry about drawing on them.




I have already done this. I made the frame from pvc pipeing. I have one peice of plexiglass that I made one inch grid using a permanment marker. the other I left clear. As the base surface I use white foam board. I then can place the map on top of that and the plexiglass on top of that. All held within the frame. On the bottom I put those felt circles to protect the table surface. I also have another peice of plexiglass which is just clear. So incase I don't need a grid.
When I want to use my projector set up, I just use the foam board as the screen and the clear plexiglass over it. Then just shine the projector down on it. the nice thing is the way I made it I can take two of these frames and connect them togather and make it bigger. I can also remove the cap ends and add another frame on top so you can have two levels or even three. Which is perfect for using in a living room as a low sitting game table.

Also dry ease pens work on the plexiglass too.


----------

